# I've been a doormat, help me.



## koolaiddude (Jan 21, 2013)

You can catch up here: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/65844-wife-trying-leave.html

----------------

Bottom line, I need to learn to be more alpha male again, that's the only person that I have ever been that she respected. And it's the only healthy mindset for me to have from here at. I can't let women walk all over me anymore whether I end up saving this marriage or not.


----------



## woundedwarrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Read " No More Mr. Nice Guy". I'm reading it & learning a lot. It isn't about becoming a jerk, but about shedding the "doormat/martyr" image.


----------



## koolaiddude (Jan 21, 2013)

Will look at it. Money is SUPER tight right now but maybe I can get it on audible, since I have a sub there.


----------



## koolaiddude (Jan 21, 2013)

Found it on audible, I have a subscription so I went ahead and got it. Listening now.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Kool, 

Start with reading the sticky thread Deejo has a the top of the Men's forum. 

Here this is for you, https://7chan.org/lit/src/Robert_Glover_-_No_More_Mr_Nice_Guy.pdf. Use it well.


----------



## koolaiddude (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks, I was able to grab the audible version and am listening to it.


----------

